# Game 58: Heat @ Bulls (2/24 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, February 24, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big game, hopefully we can make a statement. They'll have Noah back so this will definitely be tough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller will not be making this 1 game trip. He has that ear infection and wasnt cleared to fly.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

kill them


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> kill them


this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mike Miller will not be making this 1 game trip. He has that ear infection and wasnt cleared to fly.


Codeword for 'being traded'


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's how I read it too, especially after the fact that the Heat made it a point to let it be known he wasn't sitting last night due to concussion symptoms, but actually an illness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Toronto helped us out by beating the Bulls tonight.

Noah had 16 rebounds (9 offensive rebounds) in 25 minutes. Gonna be tough keeping him off the glass. Although, it is the 2nd night of a back to back for them so hopefully he's a little winded.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> kill them


no, annihilate them. I got a Bulls fan running his mouth to me. I NEED this one bad. Even more than the last Celtics game. Just cause I hate when people run their mouths.

DIE COWS. They are gonna come out hungry, they lost to the Dinosaurs tonight. We need to be ready.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They can be as hungry as they want but we got post all-star break Lebron and Wade on our team


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> They can be as hungry as they want but we got post all-star break Lebron and Wade on our team


I certainly expect to win. I just don't want them to come out flat and be playing from behind all game. Everybody gets up to play Miami like it's a damn finals game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wanted to say kill them


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

FINISH THEM!!!

Seriously. This is a game we should win handily. I don't want to deal with ESPN tomorrow talking about a crisis in Miami and how we can't beat "the good teams".

Plus if we stomp them in chicago with Noah, it pretty much ends the Derrick Rose for MVP because he didn't have Noah thought parade.

We should beat them.


----------



## WSE (Jul 13, 2010)

Chicago is great at home, so a win here would be awesome. 

We should though, even without Miller. James Jones is solid enough in his role


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should, but this is a Bulls team coming off an embarassing loss to Toronto last night. They'll be hungry to prove that was a fluke.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ugh...Reggie Miller tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls are starting Gibson in place of Boozer tonight.


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Carlos Boozer not in Bulls starting lineup, instead Taj Gibson listed as starting power forward.


edit- Guess not..


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Ah, revised lineup sheet now being issued. Boozer, as expected, starting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We gotta go right at them in the paint. Even with Noah back, they don't really have shotblockers back there that can deter Wade and Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron yet again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Link!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Wade


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

KILL THEM!

They too slow for us!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

run run run run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link? Im dying to watch this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp with the block on one end and the and1 on the other.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, that link doesnt wanna load for me W2B - dunno why.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Bosh, get going...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Damp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, cant keep Noah off the glass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defensive rebounding continues to be an issue


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Over committing on some rotations giving up second chance points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just quietly, a solid start for Rio 4/3/2.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Dammit Bosh, get going...


Yeah his jumper is off tonight unfortunately


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If he's hitting that J, it's over. That's all he needs to do (and rebound).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is your stream working now, WC?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Nope. No love


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is off, everyone else on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we could just cut down on these offensive rebounds, we'd be up big right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-23 after 1

Need Bosh to get going and more than anything, rebound the ball much better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They're not really doubling Lebron very hard. They are doubling Wade and staying at home on shooters. Lebron could have a big game tonight if he attacks the basket on the pick and roll.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG check your PM's.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Somehow managed to get home with only missing the first quarter. Long story that I can't be bothered to type.

Let's go Heat!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can I look forward to more of this consistent Mario Chalmers? Is this really happening?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks W2B and Adam.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh DAMNIT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no foul on Bosh there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So knew that as soon as Lebron went out we'd struggle. Seems to happen a bit, we stall.

Wish Mike Miller would get friggin healthy so we'd have some versatility out there, rather than one dimensional specialists.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Refs are very inconsistent with Bosh. Some nights they will call everything as soon as he gets someone to bite on a pumpfake, other nights he gets mauled down low with no call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House is ice cold from 3 all of a sudden


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is playing like straight doo-doo


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

C'mon Chris Bosh! He's getting good looks. Just off so far. Gonna have to start driving to the basket and getting fouls IMO.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's gotta be a foul on Asik there. His body caromed into Wade after he missed the block. We get no respect.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh will start hitting these eventually, they aren't bad shots he's taking


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is missing a lot of shots and you can tell Wade is slightly hesitating in getting it to him


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice drive by Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Bosh hits a FG


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

cmon Chris..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did Bosh take a dive? :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nah, I think Boozer got some contact. Bosh did oversell it a bit I think.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha Bosh usually doesnt flop like that but it was epic


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Marioooooooooooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Riiiiiiioo Thriiiiiio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade

Crazy last second find by Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario you beauty!

Then nice by LeBron and Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When Rio is balling like this, you wonder why we ever say how badly we need an upgrade at PG.

And than Mario's Dr Jekyll comes out and makes you want to scold your own eyes with a soldering iron....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario off to a great start. Lets see how long it takes until we want to kill him again :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> And than Mario's Dr Jekyll comes out


Do not remind me of such things please


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Chris...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Chris..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is going to make me rip my hair out tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nights like tonight make we wish we had Amare or Booz...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, **** you, Kevin Harlan. Dude's taken 3 shots at us already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I ****ing love you Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defensive rebounding, ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we could only defensive rebound, we'd be so much better.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> btw, **** you, Kevin Harlan. Dude's taken 3 shots at us already.


What did he say?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> If we could only defensive rebound, we'd be so much better.


So praying that Pryzbilla gets bought out and signs here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sidenote, If Bosh had hit 40% of the shots he's taken tonight, we'd be up 16...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> What did he say?


Started off the game talking about how Miami doesnt have a good home crowd, then brought it up again later on, and after they came back from the break showing MJ's Statue, he took a shot at Lebron by saying that a lot of free agents are scared off because of that statue.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish that was MM and not JJ taking those.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Started off the game talking about how Miami doesnt have a good home crowd, then brought it up again later on, and after they came back from the break showing MJ's Statue he took a shot at Lebron by saying that a lot of free agents are scared off because of that statue.


That's it, i'm playing 2K11 on mute from now on :laugh:

**** you Harlan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sidenote, Boozer looks like he has a point to prove tonight. Im sure he's happy to be in Chicago - but he really wanted to come to Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron at the buzzer!

53-44 at the half

Cut down the offensive rebounds, get Bosh going and this would be a close to perfect performance.

Holding Rose down like we did will be tough to do though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Reggie, if Bosh wasnt 1-342 this game would be a blowout so Thibs probably isn't happy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron- 13-18

Bosh- 1-10


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the "this is why im MVP" J at the half. Love it.

Great half, if only Bosh wasn't getting bitched by Boozer i'd say it was perfect.

Rio holding his own with Rose is a pleasant suprise too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The thing that I find seedy is that Reggie meets with the coaches in the prep before the game and he definitely knows from talking to Spo why we are at the bottom of the league in those points in the paint and offensive statistics (because they don't count free throws) and he still presents those stats without giving them the context.

I guess it's easy to hate this team. It's fun to put up a graphic showing that stat and musing about it but going into detail and actually analyzing it is no fun for them. They just want something easily digestible and incendiary.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade and Lebron- 13-18
> 
> Bosh- 1-10


And who do you think is taking the tougher shots?

Although sometimes Chris makes life difficult for himself by taking those post up fadeaway J's. Why he doesnt fake the lefty turnaround, and go underneath is beyond me. 

That point blank miss was totally embarassing as well. I cringed at that. Where's Bill Walton with the "Throw it down big man!" when we need it...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh and James Jones still has the Eddie Jones disease. Can this coward show up in a single big game? Just one?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I went ahead and looked up Joel's defensive rebound rate. Now I am sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Bosh. Gotta hit that open J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Oh and James Jones still has the Eddie Jones disease. Can this coward show up in a single big game? Just one?


What can we say, it's a Jones thang.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Lebron

Great decision by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh continues to fail at life.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is having one of those nights.

Stop chucking up jumpers Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1/12 is inexcusable in a game like this. Terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Mario2Lebron

beautiful play


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris get your ****ing act together!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Bosh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Brontosaurus is useless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat in a mini drought right now.

Bosh is just so off tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris you making me sad man


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I would start Troy Murphy over Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game is getting away from us.

If only Bosh wasnt sucking like George Michael out there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am getting upset at what is being shown on my TV


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

All he has done all season is shoot wide open jumpshots off the attention of these two superstars. There's a dozen power forwards available that can do what he does and actually rebound.

He looks like Lisa Leslie in an All-Star Shooting Stars competition out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is shooting us out of this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have way too many quarters like this, where we just have nothing on both ends.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit, rebound you idiots...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

DWade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is TNT accidentally broadcasting the Bulls TV feed?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What an absolute **** quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

71-67 after 3

horrible quarter. Bad turnovers, bad shots, bad D. Bad all around.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing step your ****ing games up you ****ing idiots!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm just about finished watching a 6' 11" pussy shoot jumpshots. If we lose this game I'm probably going into hibernation until the playoffs (where Bosh will suck).


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Quick note everyone.

In high school Patrick Beverley made Derrick Rose his beotch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Glad that quarter is over. We were awful. Only Bron and Wade came to play today.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris if you don't ****ing step it up this quarter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> I'm just about finished watching a 6' 11" pussy shoot jumpshots. If we lose this game I'm probably going into hibernation until the playoffs (where Bosh will suck).


To be fair he's missed layups too. Just one of those games for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel and Bosh together just cant rebound tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Joel and Bosh together just cant rebound tonight.


or ever


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

i wish i could type in caps lock to accurately express my feelings


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Drive it Bosh. Please...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Bosh? wtf?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dumb. dumb. dumb. dumb. DUMB!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** you Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Eddie House is a ****ING MORON


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, we can't catch a break


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ronnie Brewer is my boy but this is embarrassing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This second half has been really frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No luck on that one.

Then of course, Wade falls asleep and lets his man beat him down the court...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They're just running straight at Bosh and making layups all day.

I'm done. I can't root for a team with Chris Bosh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

1 for ****ing 15


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Somebody please do something, I can't take much more of this


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We've lost. I give up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got some of that luck back.

and1 by Lebron

Need him to take over.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The entire team has gone completely to hell, someone needs to restore order out there


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the **** is Bosh on drugs?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont think Chris bosh could play any worse..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This has to be Bosh's worst game of his career


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I would be eternally grateful if Bosh could just make one shot per half rather than one for the entire game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Put Juwan in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He has been lousy all season. Let's not kid ourselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Wade and Lebron attacking the basket now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> He has been lousy all season. Let's not kid ourselves.


What's up with the Mavs avi?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Take over Bron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh is all smiles too. **** it put in Juwan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Noah gets his 5th.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If you just make a few shots in these last few minutes now Chris, all will be forgotten


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris it's ok, everyone has these games a few times in their careers. Seriously though, MAKE A SHOT.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

2 free throws, its a start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good traffic rebound by Bosh leads to Marioooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go. Keep attacking, Dwyane and Lebron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron on Rose to close out the game



....assuming he's alright here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep it classy, Chicago...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario has been FANTASTIC this game. He needs to make his mandatory weekly trip to Kansas this Saturday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** did boozer see Korver there?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I may be crazy, but I think Bosh may have a better chance of making a shot if he gets somewhere closer than just inside the 3 point line.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I've given up on Bosh making anything, maybe he can grab 10 boards


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:nonono: chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible possession.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

1-17 wide open shots. Amazing. Get Troy Murphy here immediately.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The World B. Free kickout Reggie? How about the move you made your career on?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> I may be crazy, but I think Bosh may have a better chance of making a shot if he gets somewhere closer than just inside the 3 point line.


Dude needs to grow some balls and drive. I think we can all live with him missing close to the rim instead of missing 17 ft J after J.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They should have retired that cool Bulls theme when Jordan left


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible shot by Lebron.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's almost comical now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Chris, he cant even drive it there he has to take that shot. Unreal night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding and Bosh have killed us all game long.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Goddamnit. It's going to be a ****ty day tomorrow.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I would prefer Wade or LeBron chuck up a contested shot than give it to Bosh wide open


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chris Bosh is not better than Udonis Haslem. It's not even close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh with the worst shooting game since 1976.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

sknydave said:


> I would prefer Wade or LeBron chuck up a contested shot than give it to Bosh wide open


I'd prefer Juwan chucking contested 3's right now.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Intangibles


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally gets the roll.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We got nothing tonight from anyone past Lebron and Wade. Mike Miller needs to get right and become the third beetle.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

2 bench points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you Lebron..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Some MVP plays there. Funny this game is ending just like the last Bulls-Heat game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't touch that man's hand Bosh. Don't. You. Dare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need a stop now.

And for goodness sake, dont leave Korver here.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense please Smithian whip etc etc


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Exactly like the last game...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Deng's toe was on the line...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does Rose get killed in the media for passing the ball? I doubt it.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

What the hell was that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way off..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I think it's clear they should have given it to Bosh for 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron seriously now we had 16 seconds


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

goddamn mother****ing **** balls **** **** mother****er **** **** ****. This game was a whole pale of ****.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Deng's toe was on the line...


No it wasn't. Not even close.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron looks like he's ready to murder someone. Chris Bosh is going to get a talking to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Bosh. Dont even wanna see that dude's face right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to pretend this game is going to light a fire under Bosh's ass for the rest of the year. Yep, that's it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can we all be honest for a moment? Bosh clearly was a good player on a bad team. Shareef Abdur-Rahim redux. He didn't deserve to be in the all-star game like Barkley said and unless Mike Miller and/or Haslem come back we're not winning ****.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Can we all be honest for a moment? Bosh clearly was a good player on a bad team. Shareef Abdur-Rahim redux. He didn't deserve to be in the all-star game like Barkley said and unless Mike Miller and/or Haslem come back we're not winning ****.


Let it all out


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> Can we all be honest for a moment? Bosh clearly was a good player on a bad team. Shareef Abdur-Rahim redux. He didn't deserve to be in the all-star game like Barkley said and unless Mike Miller and/or Haslem come back we're not winning ****.


Agree with the last part. The first part I think you're overreacting. Bosh is about as talented a big man as you can get. He's young too so he can get better. I think for the most part he's been solid for us. Tonight he wasn't. But the last Boston game he played well, and then the last Bulls game before he got injured he was abusing Boozer.

If Bosh figures it out, he puts us over the top and makes us unbeatable IMO.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I will admit Bosh is more often than not a huge vagina on the court but he is basically the anchor for most of our halfcourt sets. You can choose to blast him for his toughness or grit or whatever, but his skillset completes everything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's not just his ****ty jumpshots. He's a horrible defender.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll take it slightly easy on Bosh. He was great against Boston last week. He just had a very, very, very bad game. On most nights, that open mid range J is like a layup for him. Just sucks that he did that in this game, and not against the Wizards..

In fact, it'll piss me off even more if he has a big game tomorrow night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> It's not just his ****ty jumpshots. He's a horrible defender.


His defense around the rim is bad but his perimeter defense is fine. His typical job is to hedge the P&R and recover back and he does that quite well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh needs to get back to the weight he played with last year. I know he says that he purposely lost the 10-15 lbs to have it easier on the knees, but he's just too weak. I'm hoping that was just an excuse and the real reason why he lost the weight was because he spent too much time building his image off the court, instead of on the court and in the weight room.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Can we all be honest for a moment? Bosh clearly was a good player on a bad team. Shareef Abdur-Rahim redux. He didn't deserve to be in the all-star game like Barkley said and unless Mike Miller and/or Haslem come back we're not winning ****.


I'm afraid you're right. We knew we needed Haslem and Miller badly before the season even started. When Bosh isn't playing well it's really hard to win because it's basically Wade and LeBron vs. the Bulls/Celtics...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Agree with the last part. The first part I think you're overreacting. Bosh is about as talented a big man as you can get. He's young too so he can get better. I think for the most part he's been solid for us. Tonight he wasn't. But the last Boston game he played well, and then the last Bulls game before he got injured he was abusing Boozer.
> 
> If Bosh figures it out, he puts us over the top and makes us unbeatable IMO.


He's been in the league for 8 years. He came out of highschool. He's not gonna get better.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Bosh had a terrible game but yall need to calm down. We were right there even with our bench scoring 2 points and Bosh going 1/18. Not to mention we were on the road against the 2nd best home team in the NBA. That is not going to happen again.

The most alarming thing to me was the fact that we let them go on a big run with Rose and Noah on the bench. They seem to go through these mental lapses in the middle of games that lead to big runs by the opposing team. They have to learn to step on their throats when that happens.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

sMaK said:


> Bosh had a terrible game but yall need to calm down. We were right there even with our bench scoring 2 points and Bosh going 1/18. Not to mention we were on the road against the 2nd best home team in the NBA. That is not going to happen again.


I think we know that. The point is that this wouldn't happen at all if Bosh wasn't such a wuss.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> It's not just his ****ty jumpshots. He's a horrible defender.


He's just horrible in general and should come off the bench, and yes I mean this, when Haslem is 100% and gets adjusted to the offense.

Did anybody catch Bosh smiling/smirking after he was like 1/17? Ass hole?

Just to think a couple days ago I thought this guy was cool as ****, now he seems like a scum bag, beyond the poor performance.

New big 3 = Lebron/Wade/UD as long as Bosh wants to play with no heart. 90% of his struggles are his lack of competitiveness.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> He's just horrible in general and should come off the bench, and yes I mean this, when Haslem is 100% and gets adjusted to the offense.
> 
> Did anybody catch Bosh smiling/smirking after he was like 1/17? Ass hole?
> 
> Just to think a couple days ago I thought this guy was cool as ****, now he seems like a scum bag, beyond the poor performance.


Don't be too hard on him, he just wants to chill.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

lol some of you are really incredible. Dude had a terrible game but come off the bench? FOH

Youre probably that dude that called into 790 and cried on air


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

sMaK said:


> lol some of you are really incredible. Dude had a terrible game but come off the bench? FOH


Hey hey hey, it was Heated who said that, don't just blame anyone. I want Bosh traded, get your facts straight.:clown:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

lol

And btw, not sure if any one noticed.. but Derrick Rose is a monster. Its going to suck having to go against his ass for years to come.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sMaK said:


> lol some of you are really incredible. Dude had a terrible game but come off the bench? FOH
> 
> Youre probably that dude that called into 790 and cried on air


Haslem > Bosh. Put that in your pipe and smoke it. Bosh may be more talented, but you can't teach heart and desire sorry. UD has it, Bosh don't. Even when Bosh has a "good game" statistically, his body language is lackadaisical. He has no defense, usually doesn't even try to play it.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

sMaK said:


> lol
> 
> And btw, not sure if any one noticed.. but Derrick Rose is a monster. Its going to suck having to go against his ass for years to come.


Uhh, I didn't notice it in this game. 9-24 isn't impressive at all. And I cannot stress enough that we would be a million times better with Haslem.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Heated said:


> New big 3 = Lebron/Wade/UD as long as Bosh wants to play with no heart. 90% of his struggles are his lack of competitiveness.


You really believe its lack of competitiveness? Don't you think he would have just stayed in Toronto if he wasn't competitive? Maybe Lebron's pathetic attempt a game tying 3 was lack of competitiveness also? Cmon man..


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

And let's face it, Bosh's "good" games consist of hitting open jump shots and grabbing 10 rebounds. How hard is that?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

So Rose wasn't good and Haslem>Bosh. I think I need to go to bed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> And let's face it, Bosh's "good" games consist of hitting open jump shots and grabbing 10 rebounds. How hard is that?


Sounds a lot like Haslem's game to me.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> Sounds a lot like Haslem's game to me.


Yeah, but Haslem gets it done for a third of the money and is a better defender too.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sMaK said:


> So Rose wasn't good and Haslem>Bosh. I think I need to go to bed.


Who said anything about Rose?

And did you forget who Udonis Haslem is? Out of sight out of mind I guess.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

sMaK said:


> So Rose wasn't good and Haslem>Bosh. I think I need to go to bed.


Yeah you probably should if you can't get that into your head.
It's all relative. Rose had a good game, but not very impressive (Deng and Noah were more impressive). And of course Haslem is not a better player than Bosh per se, but he does a better job with what he has and fulfills his role.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:whatever::whatever::whatever:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Heated said:


> :whatever::whatever::whatever:


I HATE that people are passing around this gif. Yes, it was probably a flop, but there was contact. The gif creator is a POS for starting the gif after the contact.

http://cl.ly/331P2b193R041m1u071V


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This Denver game is making me feel better


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We'll beat these guys at home, and probably won't even play them in the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Yeah, but Haslem gets it done for a third of the money and is a better defender too.


true that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

myst said:


> I HATE that people are passing around this gif. Yes, it was probably a flop, but there was contact. The gif creator is a POS for starting the gif after the contact.
> 
> http://cl.ly/331P2b193R041m1u071V


I wish there were contact. Maybe it'd of given him some motivation. Smiling and joking when you're 1 of 17 well... makes him look like the joke. Bosh was delighted with his performance I guess.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh needs to get back to the weight he played with last year. I know he says that he purposely lost the 10-15 lbs to have it easier on the knees, but he's just too weak. I'm hoping that was just an excuse and the real reason why he lost the weight was because he spent too much time building his image off the court, instead of on the court and in the weight room.


Holy **** I had these exact thoughts two nights ago (or was it last night?). He just looked more menacing last year, and now looks like a big SF. You can see it in his play for sure. He needs the muscle. My gut tells me the Heat were the ones that ultimately led him to stay lean, but if not, I bet part of the reason was to have even more of an excuse not to play C.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I will admit Bosh is more often than not a huge vagina on the court but he is basically the anchor for most of our halfcourt sets. You can choose to blast him for his toughness or grit or whatever, but his skillset completes everything.


This. We just need to get an insane, physically abusive bruiser of a C. Pittman can become that. Basically a Jamal Magloire with flowing blood and bendable joints. Bosh needs a big brother next to him to not be exposed. I really think this team would look exponentially better with a tough and competent C lining up next to Chris and the dynamic duo.



Shaoxia said:


> And let's face it, Bosh's "good" games consist of hitting open jump shots and grabbing 10 rebounds. How hard is that?


I think the anger/frustration is obstructing your memory a bit. Chris is fantastic at driving to the rim quickly, acrobatically, and fairly forcibly. After two years of watching and rooting for Beasley to clumsily barrel down the lane (because it was better than a poorly-timed pull up J, the only alternative, and he was actually somewhat impressive at it when on balance) and likely turn it over or get blocked, seeing Bosh have success in a high pct of his drives is a breath of fresh air. He's had games where most of his offense has come on drives. Not enough, though. Either way, the offense is smooth when running through him.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh so UD > Bosh now...:laugh: 

Overreaction to a single game, is that what's hot in 2011? Funny how the grass is always greener...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Youre probably that dude that called into 790 and cried on air


No way, did this really happen?



sMaK said:


> lol
> 
> And btw, not sure if any one noticed.. but Derrick Rose is a monster. Its going to suck having to go against his ass for years to come.


What sucks is the 1.7% that kept us from him and gave him to Chicago of all teams. Say what you want about shooting, but Rose-Wade-James would eat souls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> No way, did this really happen?


I dont know about lately but I do remember hearing this about a couple of months ago. Im sure it was fake, but it was funny


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's too bad WE couldn't trade for Kendrick Perkins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stayed away from ESPN and TNT until just a bit ago. Boston losing takes a little of the sting off of this one. Though it would have been nice to gain a game on them.

1 positive over the 1st two games after the all star break has been Mario Chalmers. Very small sample size but still:

34mpg
13ppg on 77% (10-13) 
4 apg
3.5rpg 
1.5spg 
1tpg

Now there's no way he can keep that kind of shooting up, but if only he played like this a little more consistently we'd be set.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chalmers has an annoyingly lot amount of potential that if he actually started capitilizing on it, would solve a lot issues for us. There's no honest reason he can't guard Rondo. No real reason he can't be a knock down shooter. And not much of an excuse for his boneheaded turnovers.

his athleticism, length, and skill set are really good. Hopefully Lebron has adopted him like he did JJ Hickson and Daniel Gibson and gets him into becoming a solid pro.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Chalmers will do that...

God this is an annoying loss. Gonna feed that haters, and it puts that element of doubt in your mind. 

Then again, we lost by 4 with Bosh going an all time bad 1/18, and our bench scoring 4pts. And it still came down to a shot with 19 seconds left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both Bulls loses have been extremely frustrating. The 1st one Lebron doesnt play, Wade gets in foul trouble and missed the entire 3rd quarter, then Bosh injures his ankle and misses the 4th quarter, and yet we lose because we could not secure a rebound and Korver ends up hitting a 3 while on the move.

Then tonight, as you said WC, Bosh playing as bad as he is capable of playing, bench scoring only 4 points, and yet again, we were up 4 with around 3 minutes to go.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> No way, did this really happen?


Yes LOL

When the Heat lost the season opener some guy called in to the Sedano show and was on a long rant and at the end just started sobbing


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> Oh so UD > Bosh now...:laugh:
> 
> Overreaction to a single game, is that what's hot in 2011? Funny how the grass is always greener...


Haslem in this system averaged 11 and 9 as a starter. Bosh averages 19 and 8. You think four more baskets makes up for everything Haslem brings to the table?

Haslem is a leader who commands respect from his teammates. There's a reason the players voted him a team captain. He's a professional who takes care of his body and inspires confidence. Guys go out there and do their job better because he has their back. He's not going to put pressure on Mario Chalmers to help him get tough rebounds in traffic. Bosh is none of these things.

Haslem takes charges and is the best defender on the team. He gets you more offensive rebounds. He maximizes his time on the court in so many ways, but because Bosh gets more PPG in the box score he's a better player?

Even if you don't subscribe to the intangibles theory, despite it being a team sport and camaraderie being key, you can't dispute that momentum exists in sports. Haslem finds so many ways to swing momentum to his team. He's slipping the picks to the basket and getting a gigantic dunk to energize the team or he's diving on the floor to get a loose ball. Bosh does none of these things, but because he scores 19 PPG he's an all-star.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That's the biggest BS I've ever heard. John Wooden can visit me in my sleep and couldn't convince me that Haslem is better than Bosh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sMaK said:


> That's the biggest BS I've ever heard. John Wooden can visit me in my sleep and couldn't convince me that Haslem is better than Bosh.


That's because you're a Bosh fan boy. I want the personnel on the floor that gives this team the best chance to win. Udonis can do pretty much everything Bosh can do, only he's a leader, a true competitor and plays significantly better defense.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Heated said:


> That's because you're a Bosh fan boy. I want the personnel on the floor that gives this team the best chance to win. Udonis can do pretty much everything Bosh can do, only he's a leader, a true competitor and plays significantly better defense.


At least Adam can give a thought out response, as ridiculous it may be.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are going to have to read this **** every time Bosh has a bad game, half, or even quarter now arent we?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Here's the cool thing. we don't have to choose between Haslem and Bosh...WE HAVE THEM BOTH! 

DISCOUNTED!!!

As soon as Haslem is healthy he'll be doing his 11/9 thing off the bench, while Bosh keeps doing his 19/8 thing starting. That's great production from the four spot. Four spot should be one of our biggest strengths considering we have those two and then our third string PF is Lebron. It's not been that this year because Haslem has been out all year. But if we look at this team as more than a 40 game regular season experiment there's a reason why everyone is scrambling to get to our level for the future.

We have Lebron, Wade, and Bosh in their primes for the next 6 years...DISCOUNTED. We have Mike Miller and Haslem as our main role players. DISCOUNTED.

When the NBA puts in it's hard cap do you know how much we're going to destroy teams? The two teams clearly ahead of us right now, the Lakers and Celtics would both have to strip their teams to get under the cap. Imagine playing Boston with (well they traded him), an aging Big three plus Rondo and then their next best player is Avery Bradley? Imagine playing the Lakers where they have to get rid of Bynum and Odom, and play Gasol at Center with Luke Walton at the PF.

Heck look at the Bulls, they're capped out with no shooting guard, and Noah will be up for a max contract, which they would have to choose between him and Deng. And they already aren't on our level. The Knicks would be stuck with the team they have now.

Friends...the future is bright.

And if they don't put in a hard cap, we can get an MLE center this offseason to complete the roster, and an LLE point guard to replace Arroyo--and we're golden.

So pardon me if I'm not overly moved by a close loss to the Bulls on the road in freaking february.

The reason everyone hates on this team and is annoying as **** when we lose is because they are scared. If we actually do win a title this season(and I think next season is really if we're being honest a more realistic option), it's over. This team plus championship swagger will reel off 7 championships.

Chin up folks. **** the haters. We got this.

No one is going to say **** next week when we beat the Bulls on the home court. Bulls will probably follow this win up with a loss to some **** ball team too, whereas you know we're going to take care of business tonight against the Wizards.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sMaK said:


> At least Adam can give a thought out response, as ridiculous it may be.


Your reading comprehension needs work then. :krazy:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade POTG?

Just frustrating to lose to teams like this, because the media love it so much. Hopefully if we meet them in a 7 game series we sweep their ass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Yes LOL
> 
> When the Heat lost the season opener some guy called in to the Sedano show and was on a long rant and at the end just started sobbing


He was probably one of the 73-9 ones.


----------



## throttle217 (Nov 25, 2004)

Umm. Noah is already signed for 60 mil and the bulls are 2mill under cap with tradable assets and lotto picks. I'm just sa:gunner:yin.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Here's the cool thing. we don't have to choose between Haslem and Bosh...WE HAVE THEM BOTH!
> 
> DISCOUNTED!!!
> 
> ...


You realize if a hard cap is put in place at the rumored 50 million your big 3 puts you over that by themselves


----------

